# names to go with Ella



## jenfirstbaby

Hi :)

I really like the name Ella, but my OH isn't keen. I suggested maybe using it as a double barrel name....

So, does anyone have any suggestions for the second part? lol 
:shrug:


----------



## admiral765

I love the name Ella, so cute and pretty! We struggled to find a middle name that went with it though and turns out we are having a boy!
Ella Rose
Ella Louise
Ella Marie
Ella Elise
I will try and think of more! xx


----------



## jenfirstbaby

I think we will probably have a boy anyway lol, but we are team yellow ! So i need options! It's so difficult when you don't agree on names :(


----------



## admiral765

omg that was one of the reasons why we chose to find out so that we only need to think of one set of names!lol! Its driving me crazy just thinking of boys names!lol!We don't agree on anything either! Would love to have enough patience to leave it as a surprise though! xx


----------



## jenfirstbaby

I thought I wanted to know right up until my scan! Baby wouldn't co operate anyway so don't think they would have been able to tell us! 

The only names we agree on so far are Jessica, Sophie, Jack and Ethan ! My OH doesn't like anything unsusual (not that i do!) but i really don't want something really common! xx


----------



## admiral765

jenfirstbaby said:


> I thought I wanted to know right up until my scan! Baby wouldn't co operate anyway so don't think they would have been able to tell us!
> 
> The only names we agree on so far are Jessica, Sophie, Jack and Ethan ! My OH doesn't like anything unsusual (not that i do!) but i really don't want something really common! xx

Exactly the same as us. We liked Sophia and Jack too! Alfie was mentioned too but nope!lol! Ella Sophia sounds quite nice actually! xx


----------



## jenfirstbaby

I do actually really like Ella Sophia, but someone in the family (not close relatives) called their baby Ava Sophia, so i feel it might be out of bounds lol 
x


----------



## admiral765

jenfirstbaby said:


> I do actually really like Ella Sophia, but someone in the family (not close relatives) called their baby Ava Sophia, so i feel it might be out of bounds lol
> x

Why does that always happen!lol xx


----------



## jenfirstbaby

I know! I also like Emma, but my brothers got a 6 week old Emily! So I think that's too similar lol :( 

I was set for names when I was younger,. Now they are all out the window! So much harder than I thought it would be x


----------



## admiral765

Do you like Evie? That was another on our girls list and you seem to like E names. Your OH might like Evie more too. xx


----------



## jenfirstbaby

I like it! I just suggested it to him and he said 'its alright' but he's not that keen on it :( sometimes I think I should just get rid of him and I can have ny name I want lol


----------



## admiral765

Lol! Men are so much more awkward yet we have to do all the thinking just for them to say no! My husband doesn't seem to come up with any! Just dislikes my suggestions! Grr. I did find with my husband that it took a while for it to grow on him so save your favourites and mention them again further down the line! xx


----------



## jenfirstbaby

I swear my OH is EXACTLY the same,,. he doesn't like any of my suggestions yet he hasn't came up with any! I don't think he quite realises that in 13 weeks time we will have to name a human! lol xx


----------



## snowangel187

I handed dh the baby name book and a highlighter and made him go through it, cause he kept shooting my ideas down... And its funny but names I had previously suggested and were turned down were all of a sudden a good choice. (Because he came up with it??) :haha: 


How about Ella Grace? 

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## sweetmere

Ella Jane :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

Ella-Jade
Or evan Isabelle/Isabella/Belle/Bella


----------



## MrsPoodle

Ella May and Ella Rose are the ones that stand out to me.


----------



## jenfirstbaby

I think Ella is now off the list i'm afraid :( He doesn't like it at all lol boo! x


----------



## Christine_T

I don't like Ella either.


----------

